# A smartphone app for us to share conditions on the fly?



## breadfan (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all, I've been on "watch duty" for my company for about 7 years now. It gets tough in SW Michigan with the lake effect. We have quite a few zero tolerance accounts as well, and the bands that pop up at 4 am and dump a quick inch get annoying. I've missed a few of these due to 0% forecast, clear radar, and feeling like I actually had a chance to sleep at nighttime...the joy!

How come there's not an app (or if there is tell me!), where if someone sees it snowing, can alert everyone that has the app? Push notification to wake me up! Genius! If enough guys used it, we could all sleep when really needed and know that there were enough guys awake to cover. Sort of like the traffic or gas price apps where everyone constantly updates it. We could call it PlowBuddy, lol.

afterthought...you could even have an SOS function where if there are other truck drivers in your area they could come to assist....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea,a watch guy for the watch guy!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Back in the day we had that with nextel.

All of us that plowed snow had a group PTT. So when one guy was going out for something, the phone would blow up looking for someone to talk to and it was impossible to ignore unless you shut it down.

Many guys do the same thing now via group text.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I loved Nextel.Liked how you couldn't be interrupted till you let go of button,cut down on the verbal diarrhea!


----------



## breadfan (Jan 26, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Back in the day we had that with nextel.
> 
> All of us that plowed snow had a group PTT. So when one guy was going out for something, the phone would blow up looking for someone to talk to and it was impossible to ignore unless you shut it down.


Yes, Nextel was the cat's PJ's for getting ahold of your crew. We used it until the service was no longer available. I miss my i700, that thing was a freaking tank.


Philbilly2 said:


> Many guys do the same thing now via group text.


I use group text for getting my guys up/going. As more start answering, it's additional alerts for anyone who hasn't seen it yet. Hard to ignore a new text every 10 seconds. Works great.



leigh said:


> I loved Nextel.Liked how you couldn't be interrupted till you let go of button,cut down on the verbal diarrhea!


lol verbal D.

I'm talking something everyone across different lawn/snow companies could be on together. Has anyone used the GasBuddy app? Anyone who has the app can enter gas prices at a station they just visited, and then everyone can see it in real time. I guess there is nothing like this in existence. Anyone out there write app code?


----------

